# Coop under construction



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

hopefully it'll be done enough for the ladies to sleep in tonight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love pics of works in progress. Especially when it involves coops.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice! Keep updates coming


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

1. The front entry, need to add the door and ramp






2. The nesting box ... What do I do differently with this to make them lay eggs here? Hay instead of shavings?






3. Drop down side for easy cleaning. The ladies slept in there last night . The floor is currently plywood, is painting it enough or should we put linoleum down? Other suggestions?






4. Side view with the drop down up. 






5. Ventilation along the eves. I more is needed we will add a spinny thing on top. 






6. Bars lengthwise for them to sleep on. If they don't like them we will add some widthwise. These are a little high, we will see.






7. My ladies. They are 7 weeks old, so far I only have four ... But Husband chose a coop big enough for a dozen ... Hmm ...


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

We still need to paint and add trim ... But it works for now.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Looks great! I don't know which is better paint or linoleum, maybe someone with more experience can chime in. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they are large fowl, figure 4 square feet of floor space per bird. That looks like 4X8. Which means 8 total. If they're bantams then it would be twice that many.

I've always just used shavings for the nests. I know others have used hay or straw. I preferred the shavings because it usually kept the eggs cleaner.

Whatever works for you. But if you paint, it's going to need to cure before putting them in on it. Even if it's zero VOC it takes a bit to dry so that it isn't worn off again right away.

Make sure you install hardware cloth at your ventilation area so climbers can't get in through it. Including snakes. 

One question, how the heck are you going to move it when it's done? That puppy is going to be heavy.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Husband said the coop is 7.5'x4' ... The website with the building directions said 12 chickens ... We are planning on 6 max. I was 2 RIRs and I'm done.

All we are doing is turning it, they will have a ramp to walk into the tree grove but the house will stay in the shade under the tractor port so it'll stay nice longer. 

Thanks for the tip on the hardware cloth.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would really like to know why those places are not honest about how many actually fit. So many people get themselves in trouble because they trust the coop builders to be truthful.

Just remember that requirement of 4 sq feet per bird. The reason for that is that over crowding can create bad behaviors like feather picking, cannibalism. And the possibility of the stress of too tight quarters making them more susceptible to illness. 

I've never had RIR's but I have read a lot of complaints about their behavior. Being bullies and just mean personalities. Ask around a bit about them to make sure I'm correct. 

At least you have concrete, that hopefully will make it easier but just the turning is going to have grown men grunting. Being under the canopy will help keep the coop cooler too.

I've got a pic someplace that shows a four foot black snake crawling on the window frame of my window that was four feet off the ground. No wait, the bottom of the window was higher than that, it was above my head and I'm 5'4".


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Planning on 6 max...lol good luck with that! We've all been there too


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

We want good egg layers, and I want a nice color assortment to my flock, what breed would you recommend? 

I hate snakes! The one animal I'm afraid of. I have not seen one yet, we've been here 2mo, but our 2.5 acres is completely fenced like a compound/prison yard ... Barb wire on top and all ... Previous owner was a little security crazed. We live 20min from town, but it was their vacation home so no one was ever here.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Easter Eggers will lay blue ,green , brown or pink eggs.
Welsummers lay darker brown eggs with speckles.
Copper Marans lay very very dark brown eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Copper Marans eggs look unreal when you see how dark they really are.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

KJEgloff said:


> I hate snakes! The one animal I'm afraid of. I have not seen one yet, we've been here 2mo, but our 2.5 acres is completely fenced like a compound/prison yard ... Barb wire on top and all ... Previous owner was a little security crazed. We live 20min from town, but it was their vacation home so no one was ever here.


I understand not being a snake person but please be careful when you do see them, understand that they are present for a reason which generally is because food is present. As long as your coop is snake proof (use hardware cloth) you shouldn't have to worry about the birds. Rats are a main reason snakes appear, the more rats, the more snakes. Please do some research and learn what snakes are common in your area. Some of them, like king snakes actually prefer to eat other snakes, venomous ones in particular so you would not want to get rid of them. If you have any questions, please ask me. I'm a herpetologist and can help with most any snake question.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

For a topcoat I would use Outdoor deck preservative. Wall Mart sells the brand Flood. It is waterbased. I use it on the outdoor furniture that I build. You could empty the coop and vac it out, then spray the deck preservative with a garden sprayer (all surfaces) and it's water clean up.
For venting I'd use a woven plastic sheet material sold to vent the roof peak of houses.
Enjoy
jim


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Jim. That's a great idea.

I do know a bit about snakes, you have to know your enemy to defeat them . We have gardeners, king, bull and rattlers here. I know what they all look like. If I see any of them I will walk away. I could never kill a snake ... I think I would have a heart attack first.

We have 2 cats that are both great hunters, hopefully they keep the mice under control so the snakes don't feel like we need their help.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

We are removing some trees off the back of the tractor port and then creating a run. It'll be shaded. They will still have some free range time, but hopefully it'll teach them where to lay their eggs and where to spend most of their time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have any issues with predators, you won't regret the run. This way if the preds find them you can let them out in fresh air but be relatively safe at the same time.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

1. I would be tempted to make that front side solid hardware cloth... especially if your summers ever go above 60f.. But I am a ventilation nut.

2. Shavings are great... Put a few fake eggs in there when it is time for them to start laying, and then they will lay there.

3. My slightly painted plywood floor has held up just fine for 7 years... A better paint job would probably help it last longer and better. I have heard that with linoleum you need to make sure that you keep the bedding really thick, or you run the risk of leg injuries because it is so slippery.

4. Very nice.  I too vote to cover them with hardware cloth.

5. A spiny thing is nice... I would still vote to make the pop door side full hardware cloth.  Ventilation is SUPER important. Of course, if rain would blow in on that side, that make a great big hardware cloth window on a side that is more sheltered.

6. Looks good!


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

So far we leave the side down all day. They are all out and about all day too, but a screen is a good idea for when the nights stay hot. Thank you.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I keep looking at your name... My grandfather was an Egloff (maybe add 4 greats). I don't think that is too common of a name... He was born in the Alsas-Loraine area between France and Germany......


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm married into it, but Husband knows a little about his family history. I'll ask him tonight.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you related to Egloff's in Massachusetts or Pennsylvania?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine is William Egloff born 1814 over in Europe and died in 1881 in Mason city Iowa. He came to the states in 1855 and went right to Iowa from the New York port.

He had 8 kids, the last kid died in 1933, and I looked, none of them went even close to Mass or Pennsylvania. Some stayed in Iowa, a couple went to Kansas, one went to Oregon, and a couple went to Chicago.

Ah well, I guess the name is more common than I thought.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Far as breeds, I love my Buff Orpingtons and Easter Eggers. The Rhode Island Reds will probably go to freezer camp as soon as I have a few more laying to replace them. They aren't even a lil bit friendly. I can vouch for them being great layers. Just not great personalities.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, reds are a no go. I wish I knew what breeds I had.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Alaskan - it's not common here but I might be more common over there, or maybe there's a connection if we were to go back a few more generations.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I have 2 orpintons and 2 Dominiques, our local shop is getting in salmon faverolles, would this be a good breed to add to my ladies?


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Or how about the welsummer breed?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Salmon Favorolles are super sweet, but often end up bring a bit picked on....

Welsummers are nice, I LOVE my Dominiques.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had the favs, they didn't seem to have any issues with my other birds. 

I have heard from others that the Doms are super to have around.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

At this point I have had a bunch of different breeds, and my boys like the personality of the Doms the best. 

The rooster we have now with the Doms is stellar. He is super sweet, nice to the kids, not skittish, not super friendly but very respectful of even my little boy. He is the top male, but even when I toss in extra cockerels or cocks into the Dom's pen, my Dom cock will put them into their place, but NOT beat the tar out of them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My doms are friendly, egg production is 3-4 per week. 4 out my 5 lay medium eggs.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

My Dominique girls are my favorite! My Grant waits at the slider each night so I can carry her to the coop. She's the only one that comes to me to be held and pet. I want more with personality like her, but a variety is their appearance. The faverolles and welsummer are what our place has coming in. Not sure which ones I will get ... Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I'll get the welsummer ... They look beautiful and their temperament is described as friendly.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

And the Welsummers will add color variety. My 
Doms all lay pink eggs.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I need pink eggs to round out my basket. If my marans hatch well, I wanna make some olive eggers. I have araucaunas to cross.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recommend lowering roosts to prevent bumblefoot and leg injuries, especially with your heavy breed birds. It'll save you alot of trouble in the future.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Salmon Favorolles are super sweet, but often end up bring a bit picked on....
> 
> Welsummers are nice, I LOVE my Dominiques.


Oh, you too? I had 3 Faverolles. One got mounted by a hen every day. My last one here got mounted and bullied by a bantam every day. She always in hiding. So she is my gimpy hen's pen mate. Chickens are mean to eachother. Right now my rooster is in love with one hen and chases the rest away at snack time.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah! What a rooster!


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

We have no roosters, not ready for that. Our girls all get a long really well we have one named Braveheart, she protects the rest. She's the leader, she tries it and they all follow. 

We can't lower the roosts they are a part of the structure ... But our glas have never gotten on the roosts ... Are they needed? They seem to be sleeping just fine on the floor ...


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha! How old are your girls?


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

Just about 2mo now. We only have 4.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

They are just young.  They will perch when they are older.


----------



## KJEgloff (Apr 2, 2013)

They perched in the brooder. I guess that is one more thing to figure out then. Good to known


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Perching is a good thing. Keeps your birds cleaner.


----------

